# Mcgyver's Triple Expansion Engine



## Mcgyver (Jun 29, 2008)

I thought I would start a thread to throw up some pictures on of the Stuart triple expansion engine i've been working on for, well, forever.

Here's the completed Hilmar thread. I call it a Hilmar thread because had Hilmar not gone out and single point cut the 3/16 20 double start internal thread I wouldn't have believed it possible. I actually almost got it cut in the lathe and then through a moment of mental fraility broke the itty bitty tool (not by cutting, just a very dumb movement). This stuff is small  boring bar only .100 in dia! I made a tap to chase it to finish it off.












I'm further along than the following pic shows but had the engine apart to clean and fit some recently manufactured parts. Anyway, at this point of assembly, I took some pics using a technique called light painting. Basically you leave the shutter open in dark room and use a moving light source to create the exposure. This lets you emphasize and control. For a model I was trying to create some contract, more of a dramatic looking pic and also deemphasize or fade out the background. High f stop for lots of depth. This a new technique for me but its interesting, gotta learn more


----------



## zeusrekning (Jun 29, 2008)

The quality of parts look great. It looks like quite a complex engine. How big is the engine? 
Tim


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 29, 2008)

WOW double start threads............never cut one but it looks like it would be fun to try 

when the quality of the parts is as good as what you are doing..........who cares how long it takes!!! :bow:

chuck


----------



## CrewCab (Jun 29, 2008)

That's really is quality work Mcgyver :bow:

Sounds like it's quite small, any chance of including something in a photo so we can judge the scale 

Interesting photo technique too, good depth of field and expression, the rear though just tends to be lacking a nad's in clarity as it's just fading into the background imho ......... not a criticism in any way, hopefully just a constructive comment 


Sorry, just re-read your post and see your already trying to fade out the background : .......... good luck, look forward to seeing more pics, both for the content and technique. 


CC


----------



## Mcgyver (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the compliments. The base casting of the engine is 6" long, the crank is about 8" and the height of the columns about 5. The thread in the first pics are .1875 OD

I know what you mean about references, I looked for a penny to put in the first two pics, but times are hard. well at least there wasn't one in my pocket at the moment. On the second i was more going for something neat looking, an artistic expression (where's the gag smilie) as opposed to an engineering record....at least that was the idea


----------



## Hilmar (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Mcgyver. 
  I think that will be my time frame also. Cutting the lawn,building a Deck on the house and so on and so on, Ha, ha.
 Did you remake the crankshaft and incorporated the balance weight in one piece with the cranks? I am still deciding on how i should proceed with my problem. I will figured out by winter time ha ha.
 I know all about the itty bitty tools. 
Your parts need no comment, looking more than good.

To Crew Cab: In my post, a Turner Triple Expansion Engine ( reply # 27 )you will see the penny with a like part.

Hilmar


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 6, 2008)

Great job!!! On both the model and the photos.

Wes


----------



## kellswaterri (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely work McGyver... :bow:...built a few Stuarts myself and would have loved to tackle that build but that crank shaft turned me to the Corliss build...I hate making ''Pretzels'' ;D...photography is excellent...what camera?...keep it up.
All the best for now,
              John.


----------



## eternalightwithin (Aug 18, 2008)

Macgyver,

I have to say that engine is pure sex :-* :big:  Really a work of art.

I was wonder, I don't recall you mentioning the efficiency of the engine. Could you guessimate the range that a tripple expansion style engine would get?

Sincerely,

ETlight


----------



## Jeff02 (Nov 16, 2008)

Could is ask what kind of machinery you are using? I am new to this and am trying to get some ideas on what to purchase, (Lathe / Mill).
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## rickharris (Nov 16, 2008)

Really nice work. I like the light painting effect - i hadn't come across the idea but it makes sense.

Not to put down anything you have done but FYI, here is a further enhanced version of the picture done in Picassa.


----------

